# editing software



## kwik 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Does anybody here use corel video studio x6


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I am pretty familiar with Corel visual studio pro x3. It was very user friendly, more powerful and full of features than windows movie maker.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I just bought movavi suite 12 and like it a lot and it was cheap. It is a Windows knock off of iMovie and is easy to use.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I use iMovie on my Mac and Sony Vegas Platinum 11 on my Windows. Both great programs, although Vegas is much more powerful for about $100 more.


----------

